# X800 GT Fan Temp???



## Sol333 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi,

Just installed a X800 Gt into my new build machine.  Installed the ATI Tool and can't for the life of me find the temperature monitoring, and is there a way of slowing the fan down when not gaming??

Thanks for any replys


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

If its not in settings, there is a good chance the card doesnt support it. What brand is it?


----------



## Sol333 (Feb 24, 2007)

Not sure what you mean by brand but it's a ATI Radeon if that helps?


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

Does it have like a "side" brand, like ASUS/GeCube/Sapphire/etc?


----------



## Sol333 (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry to be a pain, but any idea how i would find that as i picked this up second hand from a local store the other day?


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

Its ok 

Is it written on the heatsink? If not, its probably just an "ATi card" with no second brand. If thats the case, i dont know why it doesnt have temp sensing


----------



## Sol333 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks for your help,  I shall have a look later as it involves turning my machine off..

Is this classed as a good card, i'm quite new to gaming cards and the such (more of a music man myself) but thought i'd try my hand at building a games machine.  I had the choice between the x800 gt (which i brought) and the Geforce 7100GS 256mb which was cheaper.  DId i make the right choice??

Thanks again Pinchy!!


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

No problems, glad to help 

That was a GREAT choice. The X800 series of cards is equivalent to the 7600 series, and before the 7600 there is the 7400/7300/7100 (the higher the better).

The only difference in brands is *sometimes* (and not often with the X800 cards) they have different/better coolers. An ATi card is just as good and if not better, because the drivers would work better with it.

What version of ATi tool have you downloaded?


----------



## Sol333 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks a lot, really glad to hear that i made a good choice.  

 I have downloaded the 0.26 version.  
Would it make a difference on what drivers and catalyst software version i have because for some reason i couldn't get the newest catalyst software to work?


----------



## Sol333 (Feb 24, 2007)

Just to update, my Graphics card is a power colour!

Not sure what difference that makes though.


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 24, 2007)

Sorry about the delay, im in Australia so I went to bed 

The difference is that some manufacturers take out features like temperature sensing and fan controlling. 

Try downloading a previous version of ATi tool. That might work better. Also, from past experience with my X800, the 6.6 Catalyst drivers worked best. Anything after them, for me, caused instability and crashing, and made my performance worse.

If you want to see if you have a temperature sensor, download Lavalys Everest. That program displays your computers temperatures, so if your X800 doesnt have a sensor, it wont show up.

Oh and I never asked, in settings of ATi tool, is Temperature monitoring and Fan control just not there at all? Or is it greyed out?


----------



## Sol333 (Feb 25, 2007)

I really appreciate you taking the time to help me with this though!!

Should be getting some sleep myself but must.....persist...... 

Under Everest Temps i have a Aux temperature which looks like a monitor icon (could be the graphics card.. maybe??)

Tried various versions and on the ones i've tried there has been NO option for temperature monitoring and fan control  

Also tried a Demo of Stronghold 2 (only set this machine up fully yesterday so it's the first game i tried) and the screen is all jittery when playing the game.  Not sure if this is related??


----------



## Pinchy (Feb 25, 2007)

Sounds like the card actually doesnt have a temperature sensor. Not sure why though (might be that specific model of Powercolor). With my 9800 PRO I had Aux, but no "GPU", but im not too sure what Aux is.

Do you get any jittering in any other games? It might just be that specific game, or rather, demo. With the NFSC demo, I had so many problems, but when the game came out it was fine 

If it jitters in more than one game, id be worried 

EDIT - did a quick google search and that seems to be the case - there is no temperature sensor.

http://www.overclock.net/ati-cooling/105413-powercolor-x800gto-temp-sensor-missing.html
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=X800GT+powercolor+temperature+sensor&meta=


----------

